# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tạo các TabControl chứa Form

## crystal150986

Chào Anh Chị em. Em đang viết 1 chuong trình có
1 form MDIPARENT. giờ em muốn tạo tab chứa các form con mà nằm trong Tab đang chọn

vd: tab 1 em có 3 form, tạo thêm tad mới có 2 form chẳn hạn. thì khi lick vào tab nào thì tab đó hiển thị các form của tab mình.
tất cả các form điều nằm trong form cha. 

và cách sắp sếp chúng như thế nào. nghĩ là cách sắp form theo chiều dọc, ngang. giống như MDIFORM vậy.


mong được sự Giúp Đỡ

----------


## nguyenuyen

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/tabs/tabbingframework.aspx

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/tabs/AMCustomTabCtrlDemo.aspx

----------

